# EVH 5150iii 50w Mesa vs EVH 2X12 cab?



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2017)

Just ordered an EVH 5150iii 50w. I already have a Mesa Rectifier 2X12 cab, but I am debating If I should buy the matching EVH 212 cab. I used to own the matching EVH head/cab, but thought there wasn't enough low end, which is why I'm hesitant to buy the matching cab again. Has anyone here tried both cabs with this head? What were your thoughts when comparing them?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 24, 2017)

I haven’t tried the EVH cab; but 5150’s and Mesa cabs go together like...
5150’s and Mesa cabs 
The bass response made possible by the Mesa demensions makes the V30’s respond like few other cabs do. I think you’re good with what you have


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 24, 2017)

Depends on what you're after. I didn't like my 5150 III with V30's, but there are a slew of guys that do. If you get it and it's too spikey in the upper mids for your tastes, a G12M style speaker may be more up your alley.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2017)

Nitrobattery said:


> Depends on what you're after. I didn't like my 5150 III with V30's, but there are a slew of guys that do. If you get it and it's too spikey in the upper mids for your tastes, a G12M style speaker may be more up your alley.


Were you playing it through a Mesa cab?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 24, 2017)

sevenfoxes said:


> Were you playing it through a Mesa cab?



Yep! I ran it through my Recto 4x12. I really like Boogies and the Peavey 5150/6505 through V30's, but tend to prefer the EVH paired with Greenbacks. It all depends on your guitars/pickups/effects though. You may love it!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2017)

Nitrobattery said:


> Yep! I ran it through my Recto 4x12. I really like Boogies and the Peavey 5150/6505 through V30's, but tend to prefer the EVH paired with Greenbacks. It all depends on your guitars/pickups/effects though. You may love it!


How do you think a CL80 would sound with it?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 24, 2017)

sevenfoxes said:


> How do you think a CL80 would sound with it?



What kind of music are you primarily going to play with the rig?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2017)

Nitrobattery said:


> What kind of music are you primarily going to play with the rig?


Everything, TBH, but I tend to play more modern metal than anything else.


----------



## karjim (Nov 24, 2017)

yay or nay...depends how you play. Standalone Evh cabs for sure...And the Celestion EVH on the 4x12 are the best...smooth mids, strong attack, huge low end, very plesant. In a band mix situation with the fridge ampeg and the crashes in your face the Mesa 2x12 cut like no one. The harshness is gone and you can hear yourself. I roll back the highs and push the presence. In studio with my torpedo studio 6 strings EVH 412 + justin york mesa trad....7strings zilla 2x12 creamback and v30...ownhammer


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 24, 2017)

I've used my 5153 through several cabs, including a Mesa 2x12. I think it sounds killer through V30's, so your current cab will likely be a good match  

I've only briefly tried the 5153 through its matching 2x12 at a store, but I did like the sound. A bit smoother than my Mesa, but similar in a broad sense. 

Give the amp a try through your current cab and decide from there if you want to change anything


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought the EVH cab and it's ok, but I like the Mesa better.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 24, 2017)

Cool purchase... but aren't you putting the cart before the horse?

Not telling you what to do. But, just wait until you get the amp and make a decision from there. I'm sure it will be fine. You have an amazing and very desirable cab already.

So many people now are planning mods and swaps before their new gear is even delivered!

Pickup and speaker industry LOVES guitar forums.


----------



## DarthV (Nov 24, 2017)

I prefer my EVH 212 over my Mesa 212 with the 50w III. Maybe it's my room? Dunno!

Honestly, get the amp and see how much you like it with your Mesa cab. Both cabs are great.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 24, 2017)

Great posts guys. Thanks for the tips and words of advice.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 25, 2017)

Definitely get the evh cab, best match imo.


----------



## KailM (Nov 25, 2017)

Another advantage to the EVH cab is that you can physically attach the head to it, and then tip the whole rig back so it's angled up at you. This has several advantages. If you're playing live, you'll be able to hear yourself much better. And if you're playing at home, a similar advantage would be that you can hear yourself better, therefore, you won't need as much volume to be happy with your tone.

I've found that with all the high gain amps I've owned, getting down in front of the speaker(s) (or angling them up) is really important to hearing a good tone without needing very much volume, if that's a concern. Otherwise, to hear the same tone, you need to turn the volume up a bit so it starts to fill the room. 

Otherwise, I think you could be happy with either cab. It seems that the 5153 really likes to have a Creamback speaker in there rather than all V 30s. You might consider swapping one of your V 30s for a Creamback if you decide to run the Mesa cab. I can't see having at least one V 30 as a bad thing though, regardless if the amp is already quite middy.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 25, 2017)

Another option is to buy an EVH Celestion speaker and swap one of the Mesa v30's out and you'll "have the best of both the worlds."


----------



## PBGas (Nov 26, 2017)

Mesa 212 is really a well built cab! Sounds great. I found it to sound stellar with the JP-2C limited head that I had. However, when I got my new 5150 III EL-34 head, not so good at all. 

I ended up getting the matching 212 cab a couple of weeks ago. Before I even fired it up I pulled the stock heritage speakers from it because I am not a fan of them. I put in a couple of Lynchbacks that I had it it is a match made in heaven. I like that it also has the tilted baffle on it. Helps a bit when it is behind me when playing live. I also added a very small amount of insulation on the back rear baffle and it sounds fabulous. Really loved the Bogner 212CB that i had previous. Should not have sold that one but the buyer would not buy the head without it.


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 26, 2017)

I think a lot of the cab advice in this thread is coming from people with 5153 6L6 amps, not EL34. I believe there is quite a bit of difference in sound between those two amps from what I have heard. I'm not sure old logic still applies to the EL34, but it might. Just pointing that out.


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 27, 2017)

I run my 5153 LBX through an Orange 212 and I'm really happy with the mid-heavy tone I get. I cut through the mix quite well. The LBX runs with EL84s and form my understanding they should be closer to the EL34s than the 6L6s. What kind of tone are you looking for? If it's mostly about bass response, you might want to consider an oversized cab like the Zilla Fatboy?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 27, 2017)

Just tried the amp with my Mesa cab. Sounds fantastic! Reminds me a lot of my old 6505+ when I ran it thru the Mesa cab, but I like the tone of the 5153 a lot more!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 27, 2017)

Just tried the amp with my Mesa cab. Sounds fantastic! Reminds me a lot of my old 6505+ when I ran it thru the Mesa cab, but I like the tone of the 5153 a lot more!


----------

